# Moonfall: Emmerich zerstört endlich wieder Welten - erster Teaser zum neuen Sci-Fi-Spektakel



## Maci Naeem (7. September 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Moonfall: Emmerich zerstört endlich wieder Welten - erster Teaser zum neuen Sci-Fi-Spektakel* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## Kristian (7. September 2021)

Hmm, der Mond hat eine geringere Schwerkraft als die Erde. Kann bitte endlich jemand Herrn Emmerich erklären wie Massenanziehung funktioniert? Oder wird da auch eine künstliche Schwerkraftquelle wie bei ID2 als Erklärung herhalten können?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. September 2021)

Kristian schrieb:


> Hmm, der Mond hat eine geringere Schwerkraft als die Erde. Kann bitte endlich jemand Herrn Emmerich erklären wie Massenanziehung funktioniert? Oder wird da auch eine künstliche Schwerkraftquelle wie bei ID2 als Erklärung herhalten können?


Ist mir ehrlich gesagt Schnuppe, bei Emmerich zählt nur Spektakel, und darin ist er in der Regel gut. Mehr als einen ansehnlichen und lauten Katastrophenstreifen erwarte ich gar nicht. Augen- und Ohrenfutter, DAS soll er liefern.


----------



## fud1974 (7. September 2021)

Kristian schrieb:


> Hmm, der Mond hat eine geringere Schwerkraft als die Erde. Kann bitte endlich jemand Herrn Emmerich erklären wie Massenanziehung funktioniert? Oder wird da auch eine künstliche Schwerkraftquelle wie bei ID2 als Erklärung herhalten können?



Die Antwort ist tatsächlich wohl "Aliens" was ich so gelesen habe. Und "It is no moon". Oder so.

Seid nicht naiv! Unser Mond ist kein Mond! AUFWACHEN!!


----------



## Neawoulf (7. September 2021)

Damit das passiert müsste ja nicht einmal die Masse des Mondes zunehmen. Es würde schon reichen, wenn die Umlaufbahn des Mondes ausreichend abgebremst werden würde. Das anzustellen dürfte allerdings auch nicht so leicht sein, da schon eine enorme Abbremsung möglich wäre. Ansonsten würde der Mond "nur" um die Erde eiern.

Da ich Independence Day damals mochte, werde ich mal drüber nachdenken mir das hier anzuschauen. Manchmal machen diese sinnlosen Zerstörungsorgien ja doch irgendwie Spaß, wenn die Atmosphäre stimmt.


----------



## Frullo (7. September 2021)

Kristian schrieb:


> Hmm, der Mond hat eine geringere Schwerkraft als die Erde. Kann bitte endlich jemand Herrn Emmerich erklären wie Massenanziehung funktioniert? Oder wird da auch eine künstliche Schwerkraftquelle wie bei ID2 als Erklärung herhalten können?


Verstehe Dein Problem nicht: Was hat die geringere Schwerkraft des Mondes damit zu tun, ob Herr Emmerich versteht wie Massenanziehung funktioniert? Meinst Du damit, dass selbst bei einer (wenn auch extremen) Annäherung des Mondes an die Erde, die Leute nicht plötzlich von der Erdoberfläche weggerissen werden würden? Da hättest Du natürlich recht, weil sich trotz verschobenem Massemittelpunkt (der gemeinsamen Massen von Erde und Mond) niemals so etwas wie Null-G oder Mikrogravitation auf der Erdoberfläche einstellen dürfte - aber der Effekt könnte doch durchaus dafür ausreichen, unsere Atmosphäre derart zu stören, dass orkanartige Winde entstehen könnten, die alles und jeden mitreissen.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (7. September 2021)

Ich mag die Emmerich Filme ganz gerne. Typisches Kopf-Aus-Kino. Muss auch mal sein. Und nach dem Trailer zu urteilen wird es genau das was man erwartet.


----------



## Enisra (7. September 2021)

ich meine, abgesehen davon dass der Mond sich eh von der Erde entfernt, bei solchen Storys muss man eh bestimmte Logik ignorieren, was nur teilweise bedingt funktioniert wie bei The Wandering Earth weil deren Story Murks ist


----------



## Kristian (9. September 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Verstehe Dein Problem nicht: Was hat die geringere Schwerkraft des Mondes damit zu tun, ob Herr Emmerich versteht wie Massenanziehung funktioniert? Meinst Du damit, dass selbst bei einer (wenn auch extremen) Annäherung des Mondes an die Erde, die Leute nicht plötzlich von der Erdoberfläche weggerissen werden würden? Da hättest Du natürlich recht, weil sich trotz verschobenem Massemittelpunkt (der gemeinsamen Massen von Erde und Mond) niemals so etwas wie Null-G oder Mikrogravitation auf der Erdoberfläche einstellen dürfte - aber der Effekt könnte doch durchaus dafür ausreichen, unsere Atmosphäre derart zu stören, dass orkanartige Winde entstehen könnten, die alles und jeden mitreissen.


Ja genau das. Also Winde und Fluten würde ich noch verstehen. Aber das wäre wohl nicht spektakulär genug, sondern für Emmerich ein seichter Familienfilm 😉😂


----------

